# Any organists here?



## Bonsai Huorn (Feb 19, 2011)

For all organists who are lovers of Tolkien, the following is a partial stoplist from the Frodobenius organ in the royal palace at Minas Tirith in the Kingdom of Gondor. It incorporates stops from an earlier instrument by Midmer-Lothlorien. Note: if you know nothing of traditional organ stop names, this will make no sense to you.

Pedal:
64' Ulmo Maris
32' Posauron
16' Orcphicleide
16' Bombadil
16' Lieblich Galdor
8' Palantir
8' Montre Doom
8' Moria Trumpet
4' Rohorn

Great:
8' Princimrahil
8' Dúnedain
8' Elfhorn
8' Unda Numenoris
8' Sarulicional
8' Oliphaunt
4' Orctave
4' Viol de Galadriel
4' Gimlihorn
2 2/3' Nazgûl
2' Superorctave
2' Longbottom Rauchpfeife
1' Smeagolflöte
1/2' Holbytlan
8' Cornet de Boromir
III Silmarillion

Swell:
8' Entzähler
8' Viola da Gandalf
8' Voix Celeborn
4' Shire Flute 
4' Gollumei
2' Pippinflöte
1 3/5' Quenyaton
1' Mithril Flute
8' Balrog-en-Chamade
II Near Harad
IV Far Harad

Generals:
Uruk-Hai capture system
Tremulant
Ungoliant
Swell-to-Pedal
Great-to-Pedal
Swell-to-Grey Havens
Great-to-Mordor
Noldor-me-Tangere 
Springlering
Tutti (one piston to rule them all)


----------

